

The boom in photography as an industry was in education. - gaius
http://perouinc.com/diary/?date=2009-01-11

======
russell
Become an artist for the art. Dont do it for the money. Of course photography
is one of those professions where only a small fraction can make a living and
there are always new graduates to keep the pay scales low.

Actually, don't go into software for the money. You won't be any good. Go into
it for the art.

------
gaius
Not quite as bad as that in IT, but not far behind either.

